# The Bunnies of Skyewillow!!



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Caerbannog


Artemis


Swiffer


Nemesis


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I love the ruffled look of Swiffer!! Is Nemesis new?

I would love to have a barn with my own hay but Princess Acacia prefers Oxbow because she's a fancy pants diva. 

What's your f-m ratio?? And can they all play together in the yard?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Nemesis is one of the first 2 we had. she's our overgrown polish.

this is at my brother's, where they're staying until we get back on our feet.

we have 2:2, no one is fixed (no reliable vets local), so as of yet, they can't play together.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Awwww. Those bunnies are awesome! First time I've seen your face to! Are you a mom?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Awwww. Those bunnies are awesome! First time I've seen your face to! Are you a mom?


Yea, I've got a ugly mug! lol

And yup, here's my little monster with HIS Artemis!


(PS the car wasn't going anywhere, he was holding her while I finished chores before we left the house)


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

lol My mini rex was a doll with my niece, would play chase and blankets with her. Won't spam your thread with the video lol. Acacia is just afraid of everyone.

Aww I love the babies. You should try to have the females done over everyone else since they have 85% chance of developing cancer (how I lost my mini rex) before they reach 5. 

I know it's quality over quantity though. We discussed this before 

What breed did you say Nemisis is?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

she's a false dwarf polish.

yea, where I'm from, there's no vets for rabbits, to put it bluntly, they're food. I bought Artemis and Caerbannog from my brother's "freezer camp". I'd love to have the girls fixed, but it's totally not worth them dying on the table, the boys are so much less invasive and not as dangerous.

Plus, Nemi's a little old for that now. She turned 5 last Feb


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

those are HUGE!! i want Swiffer hahaha


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Swiffer's my mini grump, but his wool is soooo soft! <3

Caerbannog and Artemis are New Zealand and a New Zealand cross. Artemis is 1/4 Silver fox (also a production breed), and those get a about 1-2 smaller than your average New Zealand. Bannog is a bit BIGGER than your average New Zealand! lol


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

omg omg omg I LOVE THEM!!!! They are soooo sweet!!! I love the pic of your son with the bunny <3


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks! That's his Artemis, and he drags the decrepit plush version around with him all day lol


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Hahaha my my daughter has a pink Bunny (its one of those tiny blankets wit arms and a bunny head) that she has had since she was born. "Bun" is her best friend. She looked at the pics of your bunnies and said "WOW look at all the buns! Where's the pink ones?" XD


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Tell her I said they were "fresh out" when I got there! lol


----------

